# Solved: Can't create a new user account



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey there tech support, was wondering if you could help me out,

You see, I've been trying to make a new use account my computer, but I've been unsuccessful every try. I follow the standard procedure, Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\User Accounts\ , but that doesn't make the folder in, a) the registry, b) c:\users\<newuser> , c) User accounts password control (advanced tab) but it does show up in a) Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\User Accounts\ , b) Command prompt (net user).

This has been quite annoying, as I need to make my brother his own account, and I am looking at selling the computer to a friend, but he's not very tech savvy, and it'd infuriate his mother 
I have taken a screen shot of the case of the Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\User Accounts\ and the advanced tab in User accounts password control (I assume it's what it'd be called), and the command prompt, and I have added as attatchments.
Please get back A.S.A.P

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like somebody succeeded in creating two accounts: Daniel (Standard) and Test (Administrator). That wasn't you?

Or are you upset that the profiles don't get created until the first login?


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Looks like somebody succeeded in creating two accounts: Daniel (Standard) and Test (Administrator). That wasn't you?
> 
> Or are you upset that the profiles don't get created until the first login?


I made those, but you can't log in with them. They are just two accounts that I tried, and failed to make. When I try logging on, I have to choose from "Ryan" (my own account) Or "Other User (Blank picture). I type the username "Daniel" and leave the password blank. Then I try logging in, and it says "The User Profile Service failed the logon. User profile cannot be loaded."
This happens with all user accounts that I try making, including the guest account, excluding the system Administrator account.

It doesn't make registry keys either, It just shows them as I have it in the attachments.

This is also what I mean about there being no folders for them in the c:\users

I hope that helps, Ryan.


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

If anyone could get back to me with a response, it'd be awesome if it's sometime soon. (BUMP)


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is the account you are making them with an admin account?

You should see the accounts as options to click on, you should not have to type any names in


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

techmaster85 said:


> Is the account you are making them with an admin account?
> 
> You should see the accounts as options to click on, you should not have to type any names in


I restarted my computer and they are now icons, but they still won't login, there's still no registry keys for them, and there's nothing in c:\users


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is the account you are using currently and trying to make the accounts with an admin account?


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you ran any malware scans on your PC? Things like malware bytes?


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

I run MalwareBytes regularly, no problems lately. I'll set a scan now, and if there's any problems I'll remove them, try again. I doubt it'd be the case though..


----------



## handicap678 (Nov 11, 2012)

SOLVED. I Looked around event viewer, went through Windows Logs -> Applications, read through after trying unsuccessfully, but it said "Windows cannot copy file \\?\C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Temp\ to location \\?\C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temp\. This error may be caused by network problems or insufficient security rights. 

DETAIL - Access is denied."
Went through to said location, changed sharing settings & security settings to everyone, and full control to the new account, It logged on. 

OH the joys of success! 

Thanks anyway forum, Ryan.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you found it, Ryan. Don't know how your system got so messed up.


----------

